# Malle 2008



## Kai Schliecker (31. Oktober 2007)

|wavey:

Es ist geschaft der Urlaub 2008 ist gebucht !!!  

Dieses Jahr geht´s in den Norden der Insel ( can picafort )

dieser Inselabschnitt ist für mich neu .

Kann einer helfen , es ist auch noch Zeit ( der Flieger geht erst am 10.06.2008 )

Danke 

Kai


----------



## Lümmy (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Malle 2008*

Also ich kann nur El Arenal empfehlen...:vik: Da kann man sogar auch gut auf Meeräschen angeln. In deine Ecke bin ich leider noch nie gekommen.... Hätte dir sonst gerne geholfen

Gruß LÜmmy


----------



## Lionhead (1. November 2007)

*AW: Malle 2008*

Moin Kai,

ich war im September in Port d`Alcudia (Nachbarort).

Dort konnte man sehr schön angeln, weil es einen künstlichen Brackwassersee mit mehreren Kanälen zum Meer gab. 

Dort angelten die Einheimischen Meeräschen und Brassenartige. 

Sie angelten mit Grundrute, Birnenblei und firsche Garnele am Seitenarm.
(Meeräsche auf Schwimmbrot) 

Leider hatte ich meiner Liebsten versprochen, diesen Urlaub der Familie zu widmen...#c

Hier noch der google.maps Link zum See:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d....115911&spn=0.024226,0.039911&z=15&iwloc=addr
Viel Spass wünscht Jan


----------



## Kai Schliecker (22. April 2008)

*AW: Malle 2008*

:c:c:c

So Leute ,

jetzt sind es noch ca. 6 Wochen bis zum Urlaub , und mir kann echt nur ein User helfen ???? Ich glaube NICHT !!!!


----------



## AalNils (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Malle 2008*

Ich komme gerade aus Cala Millor - in can Picafort war ich auch - zum Angeln. 

Es gibt direkt bei Euch in der Stadt eine Art Getraenkeautomat - nur nicht mit Getraenken, sondern mit Angelkoedern. Nimm die "14" (Seeringelwuermer Large - 4,89 €, 14 Stck).

Ab 16:30 geht's an den Strand, da ist fast keine Sau mehr da, wenn du die Kueste oestlich hinunterlaeufst. Mit einem 50-70 gr. Tellerblei geht's einfach Richtung Horizont, Rutenhalter in die Erde, und abgewartet.

Ich hatte weniger Glueck, die einheimischen die ich gesehen haben, waren sehr Erfolgreich, bei mir blieb es bei drei Muraenen, vielen Lippfischen, Seebrassen und einigen Barscharten, die so komisch aussahen, dass ich sie nicht wirklich anfassen mochte. ;-)
Einen Seestern gab's auch noch! - Ansonsten eher Mau.

Dennoch, viel Glueck und Erholung!


----------



## Kai Schliecker (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Malle 2008*

#6

Superklasse ,

danke für deine Hilfe.
Jetzt sind es noch 5 Wochen und ich werde Dir ( euch ) berichten .

|laola:


----------



## tuna (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Malle 2008*

Hallo,

Mallorca ist wirklich eine schöne Insel! Ich bin jedes Jahr in Port de Soller im Nordwesten an der Steilküste!

Anglerisch kann man einiges anstellen!

Im Hafen kannst du auf Meeräschen fischen. Einfach ein Zwiebelnetz mit altem Brot füllen, Schnur drann und ab ins Wasser damit. Dann kannst dich auf die Lauer legen und warten bis die Äschen da sind (das merkt man). Dann überwirfst du die Fische mit Wasserkugel, 40cm 22mm Mono Vorfach und einen nicht zu kleinen aber leichten Haken mit Bagettestückchen. Schnell noch nen paar kleine Stückchen hinterherschmeißen und gaaaaaaanz langsam sie Wasserkugel ins Geschehen ziehen...... dann sollte deine Rute schnell krumm sein! Von einer Schlaufe mit Drillingen halte ich nicht viel.

Mit Seeringelwurm kannst du in den Abendstunden im Hafen  noch auf Seezunge, Barschartige ect. angeln.

Spinnen auf Barracudas kann man auch wenn man weit genug rauskommt... Flache Felsenküste oder ähnliches. Auf jeden Fall gibt es welche.

Mit Boot kannst du es auf Dorado und auch Tuna probieren mit nichtmal schlechten Chancen wie ich im letzen Jahr July feststellen musste. In Port de Soller war letztes Jahr, Anfang July ein Treffen spanischer Trollingboote (ca. 40 stk.) die 2 Tage einen Wettkampf auf Tuna veranstalltet haben!!!! 
6 Uhr morgens sind sie alle gemeinsam losgedonnert und in allen Himmelsrichtungen verschwunden bis sie um 18 Uhr pünktlich zum wiegen wieder da waren! Es wurden unzählige Tunas von 8-10kg gefangen und einige wenige bis 50kg!
Dorados (Goldmakrele) wurden auch einige gefangen.

Dann wurde noch ein Fisch mit einem kleinem Schwert gefangen. Keine Ahnung was das für einer war? War sehr schlank und locker 1,50m lang.

Da ich selber leider kein Boot im Mittelmeer liegen habe bzw. nichtmal ein Schein musste ich auf meinen Bekannte warten mit denen sich unser Urlaub überschnitten hat! Unsere Frauen und auch der Mangel an Tackel zu guten Preisen, bewirkte das wir nur Badetouren unternommen haben.
Hier habe ich es mir aber nicht nehmen lassen eine Handleine mit orangem Oktopus zu schleppen. 
Als wir etwas weiter draußen waren und ich sagte, fahr mal da über den Schwarm Möwen biss auch etwas... ich konnte mein Glück nicht fassen als ich einen 50cm Tunfisch an Board beförderte :vik:!

Das ist alles was ich bisher in Erfahrung bringen und auch selbst Erfahren konnte mit Freundin im Schlepptau!

Am besten bei den Einheimischen spionieren. 



Wünsche viel Spaß im Urlaub!


Beste Grüße Tim


----------



## Kai Schliecker (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Malle 2008*

#h

danke , noch ein guter tip 

#6


----------



## xkoy (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Malle 2008*

Servus, fliegen für 2 Wochen nach Mallorca am Dienstag , ich liebe diese Insel (nein nicht den Ballerheinz 6) . Ostküste, wieder Cala D*Or ! Nur Traumhaft.

Nehme auch Angelzeug mit, hat jemand vielleicht vers. Montagen als Tips ? Oder wo man in der Gegend Würmer undso bekommt. oder mitnehmen ? Oder einfach mit Pose ? Und wie lang das Vorfach ab Pose ca. ? Bin da noch etwas unerfahren im Meer...

danke


----------



## getchyouzander (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Malle 2008*

Hai Kai,

es gibt in can Picafort eine Lagune, leider Naturschutzgebiet angeblich nun. Da habe ich als Knirps Guppies gekeschert und damit dutzendweise Aale am Tag gefangen.
Auf Teig auch so eine Art Döbel.

Selbiges kannst Du aber am Lago Esperanza in Alcudia auch ganz nett. (Bus von Picafort, ca. 1€. Angeblich fährt der letzte um 21:00. Also heimwärts Taxi oder Rad.)

Im Lago: ,wie schon beschrieben, Meeräschen, Doraden, Aale, evtl. weitere Fische.

Geh einfach in die riesiege Bellevue-Anlage.
Beim Fähranleger am Restaurant die größten Meeräschen.(Ende Mai03.)
 Habe da mittags sogar nen Aal auf simplen Teig gefangen.
Ein Zwiebelnetz mit Brot, einfach senkrecht abgeleint, wäre sehr hilfreich gewesen #h
(Gefischt wird fast unter der Rutenspitze. Je feiner, desto mehr Bissausbeute.)

Die Briten haben auch mit Shrimps geangelt.
Einige Spanier haben im Verbindungskanal des Lago ins Meer sich abends mit Reusen so eine Art Koppen gefischt, vermutlich für Aal.

Leider konnt ich nicht lang gucken und hab nicht gesehen auf welchen Räuber es da wirklich ging, jedenfalls ist es Brackwasser dort.

Gibt aber im benachbarten NSG von Alcudia auch Schwarzbarsche und Forellen.
2003 war angeln dort nicht erlaubt, habs nur vom Bus aus gesehen.

Für die Meeräschen gilt, je feiner das Zeug, desto bessere Bissausbeute#6. 
Ähnlich wie auf Forellen.

Leider war ich nicht im Hafen von Alcudia. da gibts aber andere Beiträge hier.


Sind ja nun aber 5 Jahre her, schau selbst|supergri  wünsche Dir viel Spaß dort.

Frank


----------



## getchyouzander (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Malle 2008*

Hai Kai,

es gibt in can Picafort eine Lagune, die nun wohl ein Naturschutzgebiet ist. Da habe ich als Knirps Guppies gekeschert und mit denen  dutzendweise Aale am Tag gefangen.
Auf Teig auch so eine Art Döbel.

Selbiges kannst Du aber am Lago Esperanza in Alcudia auch ganz nett. (Bus von Picafort, ca. 1€. Angeblich fährt der letzte um 21:00.)

Im Lago: ,wie schon beschrieben, Meeräschen, Doraden, Aale, evtl. weitere Fische.

Geh einfach in die riesiege Bellevue-Anlage.
Beim Fähranleger am Restaurant die größten Meeräschen.(Ende Mai03.)
 Habe da mittags sogar nen Aal auf simplen Teig gefangen.
Ein Zwiebelnetz mit Brot, einfach senkrecht abgeleint, wäre sehr hilfreich gewesen #h
(Gefischt wird fast unter der Rutenspitze. Je feiner, desto mehr Bissausbeute.)

Die Briten haben auch mit Shrimps geangelt.
Einige Spanier haben im Verbindungskanal des Lago ins Meer sich abends mit Reusen so eine Art Koppen gefischt, vermutlich für Aal.

 Konnt ich nicht lang gucken und hab nicht gesehen auf welchen Räuber es da wirklich ging. Nur im vorbeilaufen schien mir das aber ebenso ein guter Platz zu sein.

Leider war ich auch nicht im Hafen von Alcudia. da gibts aber andere Beiträge hier.

Sind ja nun aber 5 Jahre her, schau selbst|supergri  wünsche Dir viel Spaß dort.#6


----------



## Sei.. (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Malle 2008*

Hi. wir waren früher immer in sant elm. das ist auch an der steilen ostküste. die angelei auf meeräschen, meerbrassen, hornhechte und so ist super und mit brot, muscheln und würmern ist man überall an den felsen erfolgreich. beim tauchen habe ich öfters mal eine palometa gesehen und einmal einen barrakuda. das war nah am strand vlt  in 5 m tiefe. dann muss man neben dem strand die felsen entlan gehen, wie am beckenrand im freibad;-). das mittelmeer da hat schon ne menge zu bieten dneke ich. viel Spaß


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Malle 2008*

Moin!

Am Freitag geht es endlich nach Malle! Die Reiserute liegt schon zur Probe im Koffer! :vik::vik::vik:
Da ich das erste Mal auf der Insel angeln will, stellt sich mir noch die Frage nach dem Equipment...nehme einige Mefo-Blinker & Gufis mit, zudem Grundgeschirr um mit Garnelen, Seeringlern oder Fischfetzen es zu versuchen. Im Hafen werde ich es mal mit Brot auf Meeräschen probieren.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo es in der Umgebung von Cala Ratjada ein Angelladen gibt??? Oder besser gesagt, wo es die Gläschen mit den ekligen Würmern gibt???
Ich bin übrigens in Canyamel, falls den Ort jemand kennt. Kleiner Ort südlich von Cala Ratjada...ist sehr schön und hat eine klasse Felsküste! 
Hat jemand vielleicht noch ein Tipp zu Ködern oder Techniken vom Ufer aus?

Schöne Grüße
Robert


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Malle 2008*

HHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!???????????????
Kann mir jemand bis morgen abend bitte noch sagen, wo es im Gebiet von Cala Ratjada einen Angelladen gibt?????!!!!????
Bitte um schnelle Antwort , da es am Freitag losgeht!


----------

